
Polish Entrepreneur Robbed Nigerian Investors, Ended Up with Interpol Red Notice - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/02/22/marek-zmyslowski-the-publicity-seeker/
======
Mirioron
The medium post with alleged proof is much more interesting than this post
though: [https://medium.com/@Edmund_Olotu/how-marek-zymslowski-
lied-a...](https://medium.com/@Edmund_Olotu/how-marek-zymslowski-lied-about-
building-the-amazon-of-africa-935df072ceb9)

My main question from all of this is that if all of this is true, then how
come the investors and Nigerian police weren't able to show this to the court
in Poland that set Marek free? If they have this much documentation, then it
should've been fairly easy to present this to the court in Poland and he
wouldn't have been released.

~~~
chewz
Polish courts are terribly slow and ineffective. And the police has some
better parts but in general is underpaid and overloaded, especially the
sections that deal with business related crime.

So I can imagine how such 'exotic' case could have been easily dismissed.

